# Lyft passenger tip average



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

So Lyft sent us our total tips for 2016. 

What was your tip average per ride? I'll go first. 

$0.62

Kind of puts it into perspective that tips are hardly worth anything. We've often heard drivers say that Lyft is better than Uber because they allow tips and yet to me Lyft is marginally 62 cents better.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

0.56

I don't take pings over 4 min eta on lyft. Lyft lies big there!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Once we get a bigger sample size, we can get a better idea of how much tip per ride drivers across the country average.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

$1.03 per ride. 

This is what I told Uber PAX that I'd be happy with....if I just got $1 tip per ride. But it was still just too much to ask from most Uber pax.

So now I just drive LYFT.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

macchiato said:


> So Lyft sent us our total tips for 2016.
> 
> What was your tip average per ride? I'll go first.
> 
> ...


Where is this information available? I didn't get an email or anything.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Where is this information available? I didn't get an email or anything.


I got mine this afternoon through email.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

macchiato said:


> I got mine this afternoon through email.


Thanks. I'll check my junk and spam folders.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

$1.20/ride for me here in San Diego. I probably drove 90% Lyft last year.


----------



## Dannyboss (Oct 11, 2016)

1.01 per ride, too bad this includes both in app and cash tips


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I didn't do any trips after July 31.. but did drive starting at 1030pm on NYE.

$1.23 average tip

My average fare at end of week always calculates to a bit over $10/$11.
Except for 1.5hours (and 2 trips) on NYE in Vegas before midnight, all of my driving was in Denver.

Here's the rest of the stats from the email:


534
Total rides given
$657
Tips earned
-----------------------------
You averaged about
25
hours per week.
-----------------------------
You've been driving with Lyft since
8/19/15
Hooray!
[Note: my rating at end of 2016 was 4.96.]
-----------------------------
*35%*
of your rides were given between 4 AM-10 AM
-----------------------------
*59%*
of rides given between 10 PM-5 AM
-----------------------------
*30%*
of rides given
during Prime Time/peak hours
-----------------------------
*44558*

*TOTAL MINUTES SPENT DRIVING WITH LYFT THIS YEAR
*
-----------------------------
The Highlights

You were a *model* driver with *377* 5-star ratings this year. Your best ride was on *April 17*, where you earned *$101.44* (and *$77.18* of that was Prime Time). You met *26* friends in Lyft Line rides, which is pretty impressive. *Emily* was clearly a favorite passenger after they tipped a whopping *$15*, which added to the over *$100 million* from the entire Lyft community.

-------------------------------------​[HR][/HR]
*EDIT: *Lol, this was almost a little creepy given my emailaddress/forum handle and avatar:

Your Lyft Spirit Animal

Based on this year's ride behavior, you're a:

*Worker Bee*










You're a veteran in the business - buzzing around like a pro, picking up rides day in and day out.
​


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

$0.59 per ride. This is probably a regional thing. In some areas of the country people are probably nicer than in other areas. I imagine the bigger the city the smaller the tip.

Is there a way to make a poll in this forum?


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> You're a veteran in the business - buzzing around like a pro, picking up rides day in and day out.


Funny they said that to me too, and I've only been driving for a couple months. Talk about churning rate...


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

1 - first end trip when about to be at drop off location make sure rider see it you are giving them 5 star for being lyft rider rather than uber 2- thank them again wish them good luck with whatever it does not matter what! just smile and say any tip would be appreciated its easy step and show them how to tip lyft app. 3- click 5 dollars and Summit. Works every time


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Barely over a buck a ride, and that is only around 60% of pax that tip


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

$.49 cents in SF for me with over 2000 rides.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

50¢


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Let-Down-Lyft is pathetic. It should say:

You've given a lot of rides and have devalued your vehicle's resale value by this much.

You average a lot of hours on the Let-Down-Lyft platform, and that's time away from your family and friends that you will never get back.

You've been driving with Let-Down-Lyft for a long time. Metaphorically speaking, are you asleep at the wheel?

A lot of rides you've given were between 4-10am, so thanks for losing sleep. Please don't send us the medical bills in the future, and we have an arbitration agreement if it goes there.

A lot of your rides were given between 10pm and 5am, and we're sorry about the vomit. In general, we're just sorry.

A lot of rides were given during Peak times, and we thank you for following your employment schedule. We didn't tell you when to drive, but we incentivized you to, so it's basically the same thing.

Total minutes spent driving with Let-Down-Lyft? 742 hours, or 31 full days of your life. How's your back doing?

_*The highlights:*_

You were a model driver and ruined your car this much.

You have this many 5-star reviews, and this many 1-star reviews, which were given to you in a discriminatory fashion. Also, since our rating system is designed to mentally condition you into being afraid, and "stars" don't determine your pay scale, this line is moot.

Your best ride was on this date and your worse ride -- where you made $1.50 -- was on this date.

You met this many friends on Let-Down-Lyft Line, but got none of their phone numbers, so thanks for the charity work.

This person was a favorite passenger, but she was probably intoxicated and meant to deduct $15, so we can't be sure. Also, the $100 million dollar figure is meant to be drilled into your head as a conversation piece for when new passengers from Fuber ask you about the tipping policy -- help us brainwash them into thinking we care. We only let drivers accept tips because then we can pay you less on an hourly basis (we factor in previous tips when our algorithm determines new rides), so, again, thank you.

Your Spirit Animal is TAKEN-ADVANTAGE-OF-SLOTH.

Cheers,

Let-Down-Lyft (Template Response) Support.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

My 2016 Lyft summary arrived on January 5th. Didn't think it was worth opening and reading until seeing this thread. Thank-you macchiato.

I gave 756 rides and earn $749 in tips. That comes to 99 cents a ride...officially. In reality, I'm closer to $1.12 per-ride in tips, because over $100 was received in cash, directly from riders.

Does Lyft add these tip dollars to our IRS form 1099 taxable income? I'm pretty sure that most drivers don't report cash tips to the IRS.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Lyft reports your tips to the IRS.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

50c inapp LyftOC / Select bimmer optdown

Seems vehicle dependent.... Getting noticeably higher tips on Ford Expedition (Lyft Plus)


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

$1.30 on 1,200 rides. I thought this was low. Won't be this high in 2017, tips tailed off big time towards the end of 2016 as Uber's flipped over with the price difference in this market, Lyft often at base while Uber at 2 or 3x. Guess Uber has the pricing power here.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Dollars per trip is irrelevant. What matters is the percentage of total fares.


----------



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)

$1.04 here...

I'm hustlin humming bird.
Veteran.
Night Crawler.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

$0.84 + whatever cash I received.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

Fact is since Lyft tips are reported to the IRS you make as much or more in Tips on Uber. Less frequent tips, but much larger. Once got a 50$ bill and received 20$ multiple times.
God bless the generous Pax.... so few and far between on either platform.
.60 cents ave tip per ride Lyft in SF. On Uber I made at least as much. 2000 rides Uber. 500 Lyft


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

lyft tips are garbage...Id rather have a Uber cash tip


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I barely glanced at the video and deleted. But I know I made more tips in cash w/ Lyft and Eewber than through the app and I like it that way


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Reason why drivers abandoned lyft. $1 a ride sound nice but reality sets in.

Uber has a $1 base fare built in. Lyft doesn't. 
Uber's visible surge vs Lyft hiding Primetime.
Vastly longer pickup distances.
Lower guarantees & boosts.
Crappy driver app


----------



## ImmerUber (Jan 5, 2016)

macchiato said:


> So Lyft sent us our total tips for 2016.
> 
> What was your tip average per ride? I'll go first.
> 
> ...


$1.16

1864 rides and $2164 in tips, per a Lyft email from 1/5/17. Lyft is more profitable for me than Uber.


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> I didn't do any trips after July 31.. but did drive starting at 1030pm on NYE.
> 
> $1.23 average tip
> 
> ...


Where the heck did you find a cool page?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I dont think i did... what 'cool page' are you referring to?



EnjoyEnJan said:


> Where the heck did you find a cool page?


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> I dont think i did... what 'cool page' are you referring to?


Sorry. I think i used voice to text. I have no idea what i was asking.


----------



## GreyBandit (May 4, 2016)

$.93 here off 363 rides...will be interesting to see if this number increases or DECREASES in 2017...I'd like to think tips will gain more traction as time goes on...


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> I dont think i did... what 'cool page' are you referring to?


oh I just saw what I meant! That page I quoted that has all the numbers..

"
Here's the rest of the stats from the email:

534
Total rides given
$657
Tips earned
-----------------------------
You averaged about
25
hours per week.
-----------------------------
You've been driving with Lyft since
8/19/15
Hooray!
[Note: my rating at end of 2016 was 4.96.]
-----------------------------
*35%*
of your rides were given between 4 AM-10 AM
-----------------------------
*59%*
of rides given between 10 PM-5 AM
-----------------------------
*30%*
of rides given
during Prime Time/peak hours
-----------------------------"


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

Lyft is worst then uber yet they try to act like they service is better. Uber is better


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

macchiato said:


> What was your tip average per ride?


2016: Just under 600 rides, averaged $0.98 per ride in tips.
2015: Just over 1,100 rides, averaged $1.19 per ride in tips.
2014: Just over 500 rides, averaged $1.16 per ride in tips.

These figures do not include cash tips from Lyft rides, which may have added a few cents to these average tip amounts.


----------



## Jenping (Feb 10, 2017)

I have been pleasantly surprised by just how much I make in tips. I am new and only have been out this about three weeks but it makes a big huge portion of my income!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Average tip is - less than 0. Don't get fooled by female drivers screenshots, they get tips because of the "hooters effect".


----------



## Jenping (Feb 10, 2017)

Stan07 said:


> Average tip is - less than 0. Don't get fooled by female drivers screenshots, they get tips because of the "hooters effect".


hooters effect


----------



## Jenping (Feb 10, 2017)

Trust me they work against me as much as they work for me. It took less than two weeks to realize driving late nights was a nightmare even though the money was better. I did not go into driving afraid at all even though my friends thought I was crazy to drive as a small female but I was propositioned by so many men within two weeks it was ridiculous. With one refusing to get out of my car and throwing money at me and screaming because I refused to tell him how much I make per night so that he could compensate me for what make per night and I could just stay at his house. And then the idiot left his phone in my car


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Jenping said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised by just how much I make in tips. I am new and only have been out this about three weeks but it makes a big huge portion of my income!


It depends on the area, in my area tips are non existent sadly. No matter how professional and friendly you are, many pax have the cheap mentality, they almost never tip but will have no problem giving you 1 star for any small inconvenience


----------



## Jenping (Feb 10, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> It depends on the area, in my area tips are non existent sadly. No matter how professional and friendly you are, many pax have the cheap mentality, they almost never tip but will have no problem giving you 1 star for any small inconvenience


Agreed. I have already learned that certain people will never tip and I know them when I see them lol


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Jenping said:


> Trust me they work against me as much as they work for me. It took less than two weeks to realize driving late nights was a nightmare even though the money was better. I did not go into driving afraid at all even though my friends thought I was crazy to drive as a small female but I was propositioned by so many men within two weeks it was ridiculous. With one refusing to get out of my car and throwing money at me and screaming because I refused to tell him how much I make per night so that he could compensate me for what make per night and I could just stay at his house. And then the idiot left his phone in my car


Please tell us you safely deposited that cell phone in the nearest trash compactor? or tossed it out the window so it could find it's way back home?

Anyway... I believe your tips might reflect the market you work because here in South Florida is next to $0, also I'm sure the looks help


----------



## litelyfter (May 10, 2016)

.80/ride, over 700+ rides.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Youre a friendly looking girl in a market of gruff single dudes and three day stubble...

That doesnt count



Jenping said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised by just how much I make in tips. I am new and only have been out this about three weeks but it makes a big huge portion of my income!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Get about 85-100 a week in tips out of $950-1000 after Lyft's cut. I work the morning and early afternoon when people are more likely to tip and drive the peninsula. Tips are almost non existent in SF especially at night when people are drinking


----------

